# Daz Ball @ UKBBF South East



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are my shots of Darren guest posing at the UKBBF South East on Sunday.

I can't believe the condition he was in considering he isn't competing until October. Does he stay in this shape year round or did he diet down a bit for the Body Power Expo and this guest posing?

He has some serious muscle, hope he does well later in the year.

Enjoy


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

....


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

.....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mate as ever superb shots... :beer:

Fivos


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

superb pics

posted these on bb.com, MT and MD.com

hope you dont mind


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Fab pix!!!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

incredible condition and physique, especially his traps and legs...

if i were to pick a weakness i would say maybe his bicep peak could be a little higher, but hey i will never look like that and nor will most bodybuilders... so fair play, and a good ambassador too


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

HE DIETED DOWN FOR THE EXPO APPARENTLY BUT i think he keeps good condition all year round i reckon


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

frikkin great physique...should be up there with the top olympian contenders i reckon,judging from those pics!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I think he was only a few pounds away from his expo condition - took him like 2 weeks I think. Hopefully James'll be along and tell us in a bit, but atm with James' supervision I think he stays pretty much in contest condition year round now.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Great photos mate. Daz looks awesome as usual, and runs lean all year round as anyone that has seen him at guest spots will know! Good luck to him at the finals this year!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Did he actually compete at the Expo, or as a guest spot??

Great conditioning though, and from what i understand he generally stays thereabouts throughout the year now...

:rockon:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a Guest spot I believe.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Did he actually compete at the Expo, or as a guest spot??
> 
> Great conditioning though, and from what i understand he generally stays thereabouts throughout the year now...
> 
> :rockon:


he was intending to do the classics i heard :lol:

just a guest spot for muscletalk booth


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> frikkin great physique...*should be up there with the top olympian contenders i reckon,*judging from those pics!!!


Ant i disagree, you really think (however great he undoubtedly looks) that Daz could currently place in even the top 10 at the Olympia? I honestly don't think that would happen, regardless of politics, him being an amateur etc etc, I just think although his physique is amazing it is not yet in that 'elite' league


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> Ant i disagree, you really think (however great he undoubtedly looks) that Daz could currently place in even the top 10 at the Olympia? I honestly don't think that would happen, regardless of politics, him being an amateur etc etc, I just think although his physique is amazing it is not yet in that 'elite' league


His pics are currently getting slated on bbing.com Lack of symmetry and large gut frequently coming up. I agree to an extent. I reckon our hopes lie with Flex Lewis and James L in the pros, and SJT in the amateurs atm. The smaller bbers seem to be much more impressive currently.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> His pics are currently getting slated on bbing.com Lack of symmetry and large gut frequently coming up. I agree to an extent. I reckon our hopes lie with Flex Lewis and James L in the pros, and SJT in the amateurs atm. The smaller bbers seem to be much more impressive currently.


Can you post a link to that thread please mate? I would agree to an extent, although I'd love to see one of the U.K. heavyweights make it big in the States I can't see it happening just yet. The only realistic chance I think at the minute would be from Stuart Core, possibly Zack Khan if he can nail the condition. Otherwise though we aren't exactly doing badly with James Lewis. It will also be interesting to see how James L gets on.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=116308761


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

amazing!!

his legs are unbeleivable.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> Can you post a link to that thread please mate? I would agree to an extent, although I'd love to see one of the U.K. heavyweights make it big in the States I can't see it happening just yet. The only realistic chance I think at the minute would be from Stuart Core, possibly Zack Khan if he can nail the condition. Otherwise though we aren't exactly doing badly with James Lewis. It will also be interesting to see how James L gets on.


Agree mate, I'd love to see one of the heavyweights make it big. I'm always rooting for Zack Khan as I truly think he has the most impressive physique, in terms of mass and symmetry. However, getting the conditioning is one of the most crucial parts of competing and he consistently fails to nail it. If he can do that then I'd like to see him go far, but there's loads of guys younger than him who have cracked it countless times, so I can't see him getting that far realistically. I think our heavyweights have far too much to contend with in the states tbh.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Great pics. Remember that Daz had done this:

Arrived at the hotel 11.30pm fri night. Video session.

Up at 6.30am - stand at 9.30am sat, guest spot 10.45am. 3 photo shoots on our stand all day with numerous other events inc a seminar.

Back at hotel 6.30pm

out for dinner (he had fish and rice we had a nice Chinese)

Bed 11.30pm

Sun up 7.30am

same as Saturday inc a 40min photo shoot with Carly

end at 5.30pm in the car with his Mum to Hayes and asked to do a guest spot

Monday he was burned out.

I know the organisers of the Hayes show knew he was at Body Power - but do they realise how much he put in that day and then went to do this? Pretty amazing if you ask me.

He stays in great condition all year round, but yes he did diet for his guest spot at BP so we could trial his diet. We got it nearly right, but we will change some things for October. it was useful as it's over 2 days as is the Finals in October

Daz isn't quite there with the Olympians yet, but he will be. Like a number of UK top BBers he just needs his chance (we don't get many in this country).

Personally I think we peaked Sunday morning where he looked loads better than Saturday. I wasn't at Hayes so I can't comment.

I'm off to BBing.com now, but they are always so unconstructively negative that I'm not expecting much. Not sure how anyone can give anything but contructive criticism about Daz though, but I'm sure they will....


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

OK I have read their comments there. Remember Daz had eaten all day and he suffers from distension after eating big time (mind you wouldn't we all after 5000 kcals?) Plus I told him to eat whatever that day as he had done so well and he didn't expect to guest pose until he was there, so no wonder his gut was distended.

It was a little saturday morning and not at all sunday morning. I must say Friday night though I went to bed uneasy as it was hugely distended. But this is a learning curve and I know what to do this time.

Proportions ... Daz has great proportions. Those pics are a little dark and fuzzy around the edge, but not sure how they can say that. He suffers in 2-3 areas (the main one James L spotted but no-one else has yet - and I agree with James).

Look, of course I'm going to stick up for my man, but those of you who know me if I don't mean what I say I don't say the negatives but I do stay schtumn. I'm not staying schtumn here.

Daz is ready to hit the pro ranks. He then needs to learn the pro ranks and take the steps up like them all. Phil Heath has said he's available to help where he can.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cracking post James...

I think yes Daz stands a very good chance of winning a pro card this year... but it's a bit early to be predicting that one and with so many good guys around at the minute I'll wait till October!

BB.com is just another yank board full of flamers.

As for the gut I don't think his is any worse than anyone else of his size. It might not be to everyones' liking, and isn't especially aesthetic, but that's the way it is.

Best of luck anyway to Daz it would be good to see him compared with the pro's. I know that at the 2008 South Coast he drew a few stares from Phil Heath due to his imposing size, so I'm not surprised he is prepared to help out.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Daz came down to see me at the start of his carb up for this week and was sitting around 260lbs.

Darren will sit around 20lbs above his contest weight in the off season but on a man of his size this is still very lean.

He is a true freak in every sense of the word. He is a machine.

His diligence towards his diet and his training is second to none and I would lay a bet that there is no-one in this country that is as religious and meticulous as Daz.

I have so much respect for him as an athlete and as a person and driving the 300 miles once a week to see me is testiment to this.

I will be seeing Daz every week now between now and the British and feeding my thoughts back regarding his diet, supplementation and his training to both James and Daz.

I'll also be accompanying him up to the UKBFF Scottish show this weekend and boy are the Scots gonna be in a for a treat!!!

J


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He looks in great condition! Needs more biceps, delt width, quad sweep and lower lats to overcome his structural weaknesses imo but my god he's big! Hope he does great at the Brits.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys, seems to be a good guy as well as an awesome bodybuilder.

Talk is cheap, I'm sure James will let his physique do the talking.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> ...Those pics are a little dark and fuzzy around the edge...


What are you trying to say??? Hahaha Yeah the quality goes when I reduce the shots.

Sounds like you and Daz make a great combo. Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

....


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pics mate Id love to look like that !!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ I made the point on bbing.com that he looks better than peter putnam. If Daz was american he'd have probs turned pro by now. I'm not a huge fan by any means, but it's much harder to turn pro in this country than over there.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

He is a monster, wish him good luck at the Brits


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

what a load of crap they are talking on that other site... awesome physique cant wait for the british finals.........


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

his calves are obscene!!!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

His legs are just ****in' awesome.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Superb condition Daz is a unit!

Thoroughly nice bloke to boot:thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> his calves are obscene!!!!


He doesn't train them!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Daz Ball is awesome,,,a true freak.....got to play to ur strengths and hes doing it well...no other heavyweight will be in that condition at british....no way.Of course there are better shapes and guys with better flowing lines.If Daz wins it will b buy looking freaky and being hard as nails and thats the package he brings..Nice bloke aswell


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

supercell said:


> His diligence towards his diet and his training is second to none and I would lay a bet that there is no-one in this country that is as religious and meticulous as Daz.
> 
> J


Firstly i will mention that i have never met Daz Ball but i sometimes speak to someone who see's him most days i guess and i have been told that Daz is incredibly strict with his diet at all times and trains VERY hard.This info comes from a guy who's skin,in my opinion,is like paper,very thin yet he doesn't compete.

Fantastic physique Daz.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is the vid of Daz posing on the Sunday morning at BP - followed by Carly:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/fb.ashx?m=3398045


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Daz, Kai and a little bit of me on the MT stand:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/fb.ashx?m=3398035


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Daz has a great physique, and sounds like he works very hard for it too.



AlasTTTair said:


> ^ I made the point on bbing.com that he looks better than peter putnam. If Daz was american he'd have probs turned pro by now. I'm not a huge fan by any means, but it's much harder to turn pro in this country than over there.


Just a general question but going by this statement - if say he moved to the USA and competed over there would he be more likely to turn pro than here?! Just a general question and not mainly aimed about Daz.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Getting a pro card can be very political in the states from what I read on US boards. There was a lot of controversy about Peter Putnam getting his card - feedback seemed to be that he wasn't really the deserving winner but as he'd had a Flex cover recently and loads of other coverage apparently it got handed to him. I reckon it'd be pretty hard for a Brit to go over and win their card there.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Daz is a beast. After the BP comp on the Saturday, I wanted to jump up and grab an autograph and pic and whatnot, but with so many people about having a butcher's, I thought I'd look like a tiny weed stood next to him and didn't feel up for the embrassment in the end. Kinda regret it now.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Daz is a beast. After the BP comp on the Saturday, I wanted to jump up and grab an autograph and pic and whatnot, but with so many people about having a butcher's, I thought I'd look like a tiny weed stood next to him and didn't feel up for the embrassment in the end. Kinda regret it now.


If you want a signed pic, email me on [email protected], with your name and address and I'll sort one and post it to you. He should be in my office late next week.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

MISS BC? is like the only female i have ever known to like beefcake muscles


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> If you want a signed pic, email me on [email protected], with your name and address and I'll sort one and post it to you. He should be in my office late next week.


^ This guy rocks! :thumb: :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> MISS BC? is like the only female i have ever known to like beefcake muscles


You don't come around here often, do you? :lol:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

sumtimes i be around here but the is a rare occurance for lady to like big beef


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> MISS BC? is like the only female i have ever known to like beefcake muscles


you serious????? :lol:



Inggasson said:


> You don't come around here often, do you? :lol:


clearly not, cause the majority of the females on this board would have prob posted the same response to these pics as i did hahahahah :laugh:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

well theres muscle and then theres muscle like mr ball


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i was shockked that u find who muscles appealing


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> If you want a signed pic, email me on [email protected], with your name and address and I'll sort one and post it to you. He should be in my office late next week.


email sent! :beer:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

That's 3 emails

Anyone else??!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> well theres muscle and then theres muscle like *mr ball*


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

ill have one if you can put it aside for me for next saturday mate hehe !!


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> That's 3 emails
> 
> Anyone else??!!


Count me in :beer:


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Daz is a fantastic bodybuilder, these pictures are great but come show time i expect Daz to be better still. Add to this he's a really nice fella......Daz and James are at Golds on the 28th of May in bedford., pop down to meet them..i will to kick their **** all over the gym!!!........ :thumb:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> His pics are c*urrently getting slated on bbing.com Lack of symmetry and large gut frequently coming up*. I agree to an extent. I reckon our hopes lie with Flex Lewis and James L in the pros, and SJT in the amateurs atm. The smaller bbers seem to be much more impressive currently.


which is why you dont post on that ****hole of a forum like bb.com. :thumb:

the bellends on that site would pic fault with anything, even if jesus came down and cured world poverty, bb.com would pic holes in his back symmetry.

big site but full of know it all's who take a thousand pics until they find one that makes them ok and use it as there avatar


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

shauno said:


> which is why you dont post on that ****hole of a forum like bb.com. :thumb:
> 
> the bellends on that site would pic fault with anything, even if jesus came down and cured world poverty, bb.com would pic holes in his back symmetry.
> 
> big site but full of know it all's who take a thousand pics until they find one that makes them ok and use it as there avatar


TBF mate they're just critiquing pics as they see them. I know we're British and this is a small board, so everyone strives to be polite, but many of the things that the sensible members say on there rings true. After all, bbers are critiqued to the finest degree, so all bbing board do is serve to simulate that, albeit from spotty teenagers  .


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

email sent lol


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> ill have one if you can put it aside for me for next saturday mate hehe !!


Please email me as a reminder!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Manimal said:


> Daz is a fantastic bodybuilder, these pictures are great but come show time i expect Daz to be better still. Add to this he's a really nice fella......Daz and James are at Golds on the 28th of May in bedford., pop down to meet them..i will to kick their **** all over the gym!!!........ :thumb:


Yes, Luke, whatever.......

:lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

People Daz and I really don't mind doing these pics, but please send an email not a PM here as it will be easier for me to role them off. In the email I need:

Your name and address and who you want Daz to sign it to.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> If you want a signed pic, email me on [email protected], with your name and address and I'll sort one and post it to you. He should be in my office late next week.


E-mail sent, many thanks


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pics, vids are on Daz's updated main journal: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-journal-daz-ball-2009-part2.aspx

Also this was the Friday night in his hotel room, filmed by my MT co-owner Jason

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Daz-Ball-behind-the-scenes-footage-m3399372.aspx

He was quite bloated there, but it went down by the morning


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals

Daz was in today (up to 19st 11lbs and still looking ripped!) for his diet review. He signed all your photos and the lovely Hazel wrote the envelopes and sent them off - so a big thanks to them from you lot!

They were sent 2nd class (my generosity only runs so deep!) so you should have them early next week - if not then please do let me know.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> Daz was in today (up to 19st 11lbs and still looking ripped!) for his diet review. He signed all your photos and the lovely Hazel wrote the envelopes and sent them off - so a big thanks to them from you lot!
> 
> They were sent 2nd class (my generosity only runs so deep!) so you should have them early next week - if not then please do let me know.


Many thanks. Say thanks to Daz for us and everyone on here. Not every day a top bodybuilder will send out free signed pics.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Many thanks. Say thanks to Daz for us and everyone on here. Not every day a top bodybuilder will send out free signed pics.


There's few that will even let you take a pic with them for free any more lol. Very generous to supply the photos and send them to people for free IMO.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice one James and Daz,,

:thumb:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> Daz was in today (up to 19st 11lbs and still looking ripped!) for his diet review. He signed all your photos and the lovely Hazel wrote the envelopes and sent them off - so a big thanks to them from you lot!
> 
> They were sent 2nd class (my generosity only runs so deep!) so you should have them early next week - if not then please do let me know.


Cool thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

I was at the body expo and seen Daz train for someone whos over 20 weeks out from show hes in great shape his calves are very good hopefully he will place good at British this year his from my hometown


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> There's few that will even let you take a pic with them for free any more lol. Very generous to supply the photos and send them to people for free IMO.


every pro i wanted pic wit were more then happt to let me have wit them


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Warstu said:


> every pro i wanted pic wit were more then happt to let me have wit them


Yeah there only seem to a select few who charge for pics


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> Daz was in today (up to 19st 11lbs and still looking ripped!) for his diet review. He signed all your photos and the lovely Hazel wrote the envelopes and sent them off - so a big thanks to them from you lot!
> 
> They were sent 2nd class (my generosity only runs so deep!) so you should have them early next week - if not then please do let me know.


Fantastic! Can't wait! :thumb:


----------

